# Do you stop for hit animals on the road?



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm not sure where to put this so I figured this was as good of a place as any. 

I'm just curious if anyone else stops when they see a cat or dog hit or that had recently been hit to check on it or move it? 

I saw someone's post on a thread recently (sorry, I suck at names & can't remember who) who mentioned s/he had moved a deceased kitty from the road to under a bush. 

I thought I was among a few who did these kinds of things but are there any others? I visit yard sales all the time and buy (or are given after I explain why) towels that I keep in my trunk for when I see a hit dog or cat along with a shovel. I will pick up the hurt critter and take it to the ER vet if it's still alive and if it's already passed over I will wrap it gently in a towel and take it to the county shelter and let them know where I found it. Then I put a notice on craigs list letting people know that I'd found their pet and where I'd taken it. 

If its a coyote or the like I will pick it up if its dead and find a quiet spot and bury it. 

Anyone else do this kind of thing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I've done similar - it depends on the practicality of stopping. If I think something may still be alive, I have been known to park and walk back to the site.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

The most around here is the very occasional squirrel or raccoon. Maybe a crow. I've never seen a dog and few cats my entire life. So I don't really know how to answer this question, the thought of seeing enough dead animals on the road that I'd feel the need to do something about it myself is unsettling.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Two occasions come to mind. A hawk was killed by a car so I used a plastic bag (only thing I had), picked it up, took it home and buried it. It was sad to see such a majestic animal just left by the boulevard and ignored. 
Secondly there was a friendly cat that used to come around and visit. I was always worried about him getting hit by a car. One day he was hit and killed. While we were by his side a kind man stopped and gave us a towel he had in his car and we took the body back to where the cat lived. No one was home, but we left a note on the door and the cat near the house (not within sight so the children would not readily see it). In the 19 years of living here those are the only two occasions I've had to do right with dead animals.


----------



## aniela26 (Apr 2, 2012)

I once stopped for a dog that had been hit but I didn't put my car close enough and another car came speeding by and ran over the dog again...it was heartbreaking and I could never let that happen again. As long at it is practical and safe, I'll always stop for pets.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

Well before I was a cat person I hit a cat on the road. The car in front of me actually hit him and he came out from under that cars wheels directly under my car. I really couldn't have avoided it. 

The car that hit him first just drove away. I was maybe 17 years old and shocked that someone could just leave.

I pulled over and called animal control. It was a busy road so I tried to move the cat away from the road. He was still alive - it was awful. When animal control got there, the woman said she'd have to put him down. I don't know if she did it right there or if she took him in. I couldn't/wouldn't watch. 

Luckily I don't see too many animals on the side of the road where I am right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

oh that is a sad story. We were driving with friends through a quaint sea side town near here and a dog ran off the porch and right under our truck tires! It happened so fast my husband never saw him coming! We think they were staying at a B&B and the dog was not used to the traffic. Of course we stopped but there was nothing we could do. The owner was furious at us and yelled for us to just go away. We went to the local police and gave them our personal info and the story. It was not our fault and we felt horrible but could do nothing for the poor dog. I replayed the thump, thump of the tires going over him and his yelping in my mind for months after that and cried for that poor dog. I can't imagine he lived long.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Since I live out on the fringe, I deal with this all the time. Wildlife gets hit by morons speeding down my road. I bury the animals as needed. I also pick up the fast-food trash they throw out of their cars. This is my road, Westbound.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

You live on a lovely road. I think being in a city I must see more than my share. One or two per month. What breaks my heart is when they're still alive and I know there's nothing I can do. I know my vet carries sodium thiopental to put animals out of their misery & I wish I could do the same. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

I've seen many animals get hit and killed and unfortunately most people just keep going. I remember seeing a dog get hit when she was trying to cross the street in rush hour traffic. I was at the intersection and couldn't believe that nobody stopped even though she was still moving. I did take her to my vet,but she had to be put down because she had a broken spine and all four of her legs were broken.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

That's a sad story but at least you made it so she didn't suffer endlessly. 

Today I was driving along the main street in Reno (the one with the famous Reno arch) and there were a couple of geese trying to cross the road and cars were just speeding past them. They'd made it to the middle of the road but whenever they'd take a step another car would come by. I put my signal on and pulled over immediately, hopped out of my car and stopped the traffic while shoo'ing them across the rest of the way. They got across and I got back in my car and continued on my way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trashcankid (Dec 13, 2012)

I live out in the woods and the houses are pretty far apart. Last year some time I was driving to town and saw a cat in the road. My heart winced because I saw it's little paw lift up and I immediately pulled over and went to see if I could help, but there was nothing I could do. The kitty had a collar so I moved him off the road and went door to door until I found the owner. I just couldn't bare to think they would be wondering where he had gone or worse, to find him on their own. His body didn't look physically damaged so I like to think they got some closure. I'm really happy to know that there are some other decent people in the world, willing to slow down.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

It's so sad always to see hurt or dead animals on the road. I've seen plenty of dead skunk chunks on the highway back in California. I felt bad, but it was so smelly! One time, I saw what seemed like a dog on the other side of the highway...but it was a huge highway, so there wasn't much I could do. I didn't know who to call or anything back then. 

And this one time, I was driving to go home at night, and these two cats came running, not paying attention to the road, chasing each other. They practically jumped in front of my car. I felt a bump...as I could not stop fast enough. I got out of the car, and I saw some fur flying. The cats ran away. I was so worried about them, so I went to look for them, but they were gone. I even went back a few hours later to look for them again, but I couldn't find them. I hope they got home ok and got the care they needed.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Reading this is enough to upset me.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

When I was 16 and had just started driving I ran over a kitten that had ran in front of my car in the dark. A black kitten to boot, which made it even more difficult to see. It wasn't tagged but it was still alive so I took it to the vet that I always took my critters to. It had a broken leg and they set it. I ended up adopting the sweet thing and it stuck around and stayed with my mom after I moved away. I felt SO BAD after that had happened, tho. It made me sick to my stomach for so long. It wasn't my fault either, I hadn't been speeding or anything...it could have happened to anyone, but being an animal lover it just really affected me.


----------

